# Florida Off Shore Fishing in Pictures



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Florida Off Shore Fishing in Pictures
To many Gulf of Mexico fishermen head boat fishing has become a way of life; it's in our blood. There are many very good head boats sailing daily from Central Florida Ports. One of the best, Hubbard's Marina, operates two head boats, the Friendly Fisherman & Florida Fisherman ll. Many 'hard-core' anglers prefer extended overnight trips to such far off places as the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. The roots of these extended trips can be traced all the way back to Captain Wilson Hubbard himself when, in 1946, Wilson paid $150.00 for 5 row boats & 40 cane poles:

Captain Hubbard purchased his first head boat, Miss Buckeye ll, in March of 1954:

He changed the name to Miss Pass-A-Grille. Take a close look at the shoreline of the Intracoastal Waterway back in 1954. That's Tierra Verde, Florida, you are looking at. It's a little different from today. 

In 1956 Captain Hubbard initiated 18 hour 'marathon' fishing trips for hard-core anglers. Then, in 1971, came overnight weekend trips to the far off fishing grounds. Today these extended trips remain extremely popular for dedicated anglers who prefer to take their fishing to the next level.
Thanks to Mr. John Longo for providing so much history, and pictures, of days long gone, but never forgotten. Mr. Longo spent his younger years fishing head boats in the Central Florida area. John, and his best friend, Thomasina, now live 1,362 miles away in Toronto, Canada:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Regardless, their hearts are still in Central Florida. Thomasina's favorite dish? You guessed it...fried Florida grouper. To Thomasina this best of the best fish is simply:

Want to become Thomasina's best friend? Orlando, Florida's own Mr. Michael Aitcheson, has a HINT:

Mr. Aitcheson was so proud of his trophy gag grouper. That big smile is for real:
Not really sure Michel is all that anxious to share his prize with Thomasina. 
OK! Let's get on with the BIG show. Join in the ACTION as together we show the rest of the world our paradise, our 'Florida Off Shore Fishing in Pictures!'
Ready? Let's go!


When First Mate, Will, talks, we listen:

Friday night, let the fights begin:
Gainesville Florida's own Mr. Jimmy Peppers & Ms. Mary Ann Ford are more than ready. Watch Mary Ann in action 18 seconds into the video at the end of this report. 







Tammy time! Those early morning hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwiches are really something.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The vermilion snapper are on fire:

When prepared fresh these deep water snapper are hard to beat:




Sun up! Hope the fish still hungry:

I know we are:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's looking good. Mr John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach, leads by example:





Hungry in-between meals? No problem:

Seldom do we see another boat. We love to see fellow anglers enjoying, 'Florida Off Shore Fishing.'

The gag grouper action is on-going. And, remember, the season is open for the remainder of the year:









Watch the great amber jack fight 9 minutes into the video.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's been a long night & day. Let's go home! Ever wonder what it's like pulling 600 feet of anchor rope & a 150 pound anchor? Find out 9:50 minutes into the video: 


Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy time: The very best roast beef & gravy, with all the fixings, and Tampa Bay's own Cuban bread is a meal fit for a Florida Fisherman:

Captain John, that was one short, comfortable, ride home. Our 4 inch thick foam rubber bunks are our best friends. OH! Be sure to bring a cover; the Florida has three huge air conditioners that play no games:


Jimmy & Mary Ann are thrilled! Who wouldn't be?



In the money jack pot winning American red hit the scales @ 6.6 pounds, grouper 12.6, & mangrove snapper at 6.6 pounds. 
The red snapper have been running smaller that in years past. However, we are now catching them by the hundreds. Great for our future. 
The fishing by our standards was slower than normal. Non-the-less, we ended up with a virtual mountain of fish. 
What an honor bringing 'Florida Off Shore Fishing in Pictures' to fellow angles all over this great country of ours. 

"Catch' the action in this short action-packed video. 
(click on the YouTube link)

https://youtu.be/_axOxbVQO24

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, Tammy's fried grouper looks delicious. I had some yesterday at Peg Leg Petes but I doubt it was as good as her's fresh out of the fryer. I always enjoy reading your posts captain. Nice pictures tell the story.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I try my best to share a complete story in pictures & video. To me this is pay back for living a life time in Paradise.


----------

